

Flash Player Mobile, a Post Mortem. - kayluhb
http://gskinner.com/blog/archives/2011/11/flash-player-mobile-a-post-mortem.html

======
kayluhb
"I don’t think I will ever understand the joy that apparently comes from
dancing on the grave of a dead technology. One less technology means one less
choice, and one less branch from which new innovation can spring."

